# I'm "ME" again!!!!!!!!!!



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Well, it's official. I got my divorce certificate in the mail yesterday and spent today at the Social Security office and the DMV so now I'm me again. I love my new/old name!!! The best part is that I thought it would take me two separate days to do each and I got them both done in one morning. 

The man at the Social Security office congratulated me and told me to have a party. LOL

Now I need a list of all the places/accounts I need to update. That could take the rest of today but I don't care!!!!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats. Sorry that you had to go through this AT ALL, but at least you came out the other side with a better life, and you kept your attitude positive during the whole thing! 
Just curious -- was you taking back your old last name something YOU wanted or HE wanted?
How long did it take from start to finish?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

jlg07 said:


> Congrats. Sorry that you had to go through this AT ALL, but at least you came out the other side with a better life, and you kept your attitude positive during the whole thing!
> Just curious -- was you taking back your old last name something YOU wanted or HE wanted?


I wanted it desperately. I truly feel that he made vows to me he had no business making and my marriage was a sham. I did not want to continue to use his name that I never should have had in the first place. I feel like I've shed the lie a little bit more by reverting back to my maiden name.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm glad you are one more step on the healing road.


----------



## attheend02 (Jan 8, 2019)

:yay::birthday::toast:


notmyjamie said:


> Well, it's official. I got my divorce certificate in the mail yesterday and spent today at the Social Security office and the DMV so now I'm me again. I love my new/old name!!! The best part is that I thought it would take me two separate days to do each and I got them both done in one morning.
> 
> The man at the Social Security office congratulated me and told me to have a party. LOL
> 
> Now I need a list of all the places/accounts I need to update. That could take the rest of today but I don't care!!!!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> I wanted it desperately. I truly feel that he made vows to me he had no business making and my marriage was a sham. I did not want to continue to use his name that I never should have had in the first place. I feel like I've shed the lie a little bit more by reverting back to my maiden name.


Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! It's an amazing feeling, isn't it?

I did the same thing when I divorced. I had never wanted to take my XH's name in the first place, but he made such a STINK about it that I finally gave in, and so taking back my maiden name was super important to me. The funny thing was that a lot of people assumed I made the name change because I got married, not divorced... they didn't even know I was married in the first place! So they would say, congratulations! And I would say, thank you, the divorce has given me my life back! And then they are dumbfounded. That might happen to you, too.

Anyway, I'm not trying to make this about me, I just wanted to share with you. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Great news!

I too took back my father's name, and whether I remarry or not I intend to die with his name.

It's a lot of trouble to change your name. Make sure you keep an official stamped version of your divorce decree....that's all you need.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

FeministInPink said:


> Yay!!! I'm so happy for you! It's an amazing feeling, isn't it?
> 
> I did the same thing when I divorced. I had never wanted to take my XH's name in the first place, but he made such a STINK about it that I finally gave in, and so taking back my maiden name was super important to me. The funny thing was that a lot of people assumed I made the name change because I got married, not divorced... they didn't even know I was married in the first place! So they would say, congratulations! And I would say, thank you, the divorce has given me my life back! And then they are dumbfounded. That might happen to you, too.
> 
> ...


I was the same...never really wanted to change it in the first place. My name is very historical in my area...my ancestors founded several towns in my state so it's well known. Plus, my married name was about as common as Smith. My maiden name is very regal and just goes much better with my first name. 

I have had the same experience too...all day I've been congratulated on getting married. LOL And YES!! it is an amazing feeling. My kids are happy for me so that's a relief.



lifeistooshort said:


> Great news!
> 
> I too took back my father's name, and whether I remarry or not I intend to die with his name.
> 
> It's a lot of trouble to change your name. Make sure you keep an official stamped version of your divorce decree....that's all you need.


I do not think I'll ever legally change it again. Even my boyfriend said last night "if we ever get married you should just keep your name...I never knew what a pain in the neck it was to change it." And the Social Security clerk told me to never get married again then winked at me. LOL He told me that he wanted me to be sure to know I'm still entitled to benefits from my exH if he should die before me. I told him I'm all set with that!!

I keep all my important papers in a fire box so everything will go in there.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

notmyjamie said:


> Well, it's official. I got my divorce certificate in the mail yesterday and spent today at the Social Security office and the DMV so now I'm me again. I love my new/old name!!! The best part is that I thought it would take me two separate days to do each and I got them both done in one morning.
> 
> The man at the Social Security office congratulated me and told me to have a party. LOL
> 
> Now I need a list of all the places/accounts I need to update. That could take the rest of today but I don't care!!!!


Congratulations!

My friends did throw me a "you're divorced" party. I have only vague memories, but it included one of them throwing my wedding ring off a bridge. It felt great, liberating, and supportive.

Go for it! Party on, @notmyjamie!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Getting my original name back was very important to me. Keeping it wasn’t a legal option in the time and place I got married but returning to it when I got divorced was at the top of the list of things I wanted. It was a pain to change it but definitely worth it.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

@notmyjamie @lifeistooshort 

I've also decided that I will never change my name again, even if I do remarry. Me taking back my maiden name was my reclamation of the self I lost in my first marriage; any man who would ask me to give that up doesn't really know me and doesn't deserve that commitment from me.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------

